# Delays and more hoops in court for the self employeed, hidden eXH



## FrustratedFL (May 18, 2011)

_Went to my lawyer today. _ *The Good News: *Order was approved by court to file Motion to dissolve (as is) without any input or legal action from exH. 

*The Bad News: * Since exH is self employed in FL and we have minor child plus the fact that he has ignored all documents, financials, court motions - we are now forced to serve him ADMISSIONS doc. 

Basically this document says you are (full Name), your child is (Full Name and DOB), your Net income as of 2012 tax year filing was (income). We need to do this to prove to court we attempted to get him to respond. He has 30 days to respond with corrections or legal rep. If no response, that is the income that will be deemed income grade to grant child support since I am getting sole custody of 13 yr old DD. 

If no response - my lawyer gets another date to go back to court and order the court to admit legal finding of Admissions document. Once this is ordered, I have to take this document down to child support to file a claim against this salary and get him in the system. (if lawyer does this, it will costs MORE money).

Meanwhile, my lawyer needs to write FINAL divorce decree with every line item (quit claim deed, sole custody, credit card closures) described in detail. That gets filed with notice to court and we get assigned a new date to see judge.

Judge can give 30 days to grant final decree if exH shows and explains where the hell he has been for a year and half with no responses OR give final decree that day.

What a pain in the a$$ All I did was get married. Never committed a crime, never broke my marriage vows, never neglected my child YET I am forced to go through all these extra hoops to get this finalized. 

So now we are looking at another 80-100 days. 

UGGGGGHHHHH!!


----------

